
'Houston, we've had a problem': Remembering Apollo 13 at 50 - caution
https://phys.org/news/2020-04-houston-weve-problem-apollo.html
======
jimmySixDOF
I just finished reading "Apollo" and have so much respect for NASA of that
time. It's a case study of what an Engineering project can do with a military
size budget. Apollo 13 never comes home without the constant red team smoke
testing of every last operational detail and how they managed problem solving
for a real time crisis is a lesson for anyone who ever had to fix anything.

Quick plug also for Gene Kranz's memoir at the center of Mission Control
(Failure is Not an Option)

And the BBC is running a podcast series on this. It's 6 Episodes and the last
one drops on the 13th (50 years from the O2 tank blowout).

[1]
[https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/282086.Apollo](https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/282086.Apollo)

[2]
[https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/141499.Failure_is_Not_an...](https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/141499.Failure_is_Not_an_Option)

[3]
[https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/w13xttx2/episodes/downloads](https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/w13xttx2/episodes/downloads)

------
samizdis
The story of Apollo 13 never gets old for me. I enjoyed Lovell's book, Lost
Moon [1] (and despite its occasional dramatic liberty/deviation, I rate the
film Apollo 13 highly), and I can't resist plugging again on HN the Apollo in
Real Time site [2], which features Apollo missions 11, 13 and 17. I keep
returning to 13.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lost_Moon](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lost_Moon)

[2] [https://apolloinrealtime.org/](https://apolloinrealtime.org/)

